# HH Tourankündigung



## Beppo (27. Mai 2002)

Moin Moin,

am Freitag den 31.05.2002 erwarten wir hier relativ hohen Besuch : Rabbit wird sein Versprechen einlösen, die 
"Hausstrecke" Geesthacht-Elbe-Lauenburg zu radeln!

Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass das Tempo moderat werden wird. So könnte man ( Meise, Alan, Robert, Gabi, Stefan, Tobias, Bischi, Gregor, a.s.o.) es als ein Roll-Out, Test und Trainigstour ansehen, ob vor den Trenga.DE Marathon alles i.O. ist?
Die Streckenlänge kann zwischen 40-60 Km betragen und bietet ´ne Menge ( inkl. Gasthaus! )

Tourstart soll sein am Freitag 31.05.2002 um 16.00 Uhr.
Wo?

aus Hamburg: BAB A25 bis zum Ende durch, links Richtung Geesthacht halten. Auf der Brücke links ( B5 ) Richtung HH, nach ca. 600m rechts Richtung Fahrendorf und STOP! Rechts der kleine Parkplatz am Teich. Meetingpoint.

Also, was geht am Freitag?

Grüße 
Beppo


----------



## Rabbit (28. Mai 2002)

Na klar bin ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bischi (28. Mai 2002)

*gg*   wartet Ihr noch 3h auf mich ?     Ich komm´ hier wohl nicht vor 6 aus der Firma raus. 


mfg, Bischi


----------



## Rabbit (28. Mai 2002)

Ich denke mal so dürfte es jetzt korrekt sein:


----------



## evil_rider (28. Mai 2002)

hmmm, 4 bar in die reifen dann sollte es klappen...... naja mal sehn, werde mich kurzentschlossen halten


----------



## Beppo (29. Mai 2002)

Moin Moin,

Rabbit, vielen Dank für die Karte, nur hast Du den Kringel geringfügig zu weit in Richtung Westen positioniert. 
Ca. 20mm nach rechts ( Osten ) real ca. 4Km und alles wird gut.
D.h. fast alles:

@Bischi: wenn wir um ca. 18.00 Uhr starten und ca. 3Std 
Unterwegs sind, bekomme ich mit "Anschluß-Terminen" zeitnot. 

@Meise: gute Besserung und eine problemfreie und zügige Genesung  von hier aus. Ein neues Knie findest Du hier:
www.Einwegknie.de


Sodenn,

Beppo


----------



## Rabbit (29. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Beppo _
> *@Bischi: wenn wir um ca. 18.00 Uhr starten und ca. 3Std
> Unterwegs sind, bekomme ich mit "Anschluß-Terminen" zeitnot. *


Sieht bei mir auch so aus! Ich habe Abends noch 'ne Verabredung!

Wenn wir um 16:00h losfahren und dann 3 Std. unterwegs sind, dann paßt's sehr gut!


----------



## Bodo (29. Mai 2002)

Hi Bikekollegen,
wo ist der Treffpunkt nun genau? Rabbit, mal das doch mal
exakt in die Karte.
Wer ist denn alles mit von der Partie?
Danke.


----------



## Rabbit (29. Mai 2002)

Hi Bodo!

Feste Teilnehmer bisher zwei: Beppo und ich!
Wenn dein Posting hier jetzt 'ne Zusage ist, dann sind wir schon DREI 

Karte ist aktualisiert, ich denke das kommt jetzt hin! Es dürfte sich bei der Abzweigung nach Fahrendorf um die erste Abzweigung auf der B5 handeln.

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## Bodo (29. Mai 2002)

Lust habe ich unheimlich.
Muss nur noch was mit dem Familientiming klären.(du kennst das ja auch). Was ist denn das für ein Revier?


----------



## Beppo (29. Mai 2002)

Moin Moin, 

also nun ist die Karte auch real auf den Meter exakt! 
Die BAB A25 endet vor Geesthacht. Rechts geht´s ins Industiegebiet und geradeaus ( oder "links" ) in den Ort. 
Gleich nach diesem Abzweig die 1. links in Richtung HH-Bergedorf, das ist die B5. Dann nach ca. 600m die 1. Straße rechts in Richtung Fahrendorf. Und gleich dort unten an dem Abzweig, ist ein kleiner Teich mit einem Parkplatz. Meetingpoint. 
Die Karte ist optimal!

Tja, zur Beschaffenheit der Strecke; kurzum: sie ist abwechslungsreich. Lange Single-Trails, "normaler Waldboden" 
etwas Forstautobahn, leider auch etwas Straße, kurze Downhill und lange Ansiege und ´n Gasthaus in Lauenburg.
Länge ist sehr variabel, aber so 40-60Km sind locker drin.
Vmax= über 50, Vdurch= 20 und höher, Höhenmeter= noch unbekannt ( sind aber vorhanden. Ciclo 414M erst demnächst )
Auch nach Regenschauern ist die Strecke noch befahrbar.

Auf jedenfall ist viel Spaß dabei!


 


Gruß Beppo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bodo (29. Mai 2002)

Hi Beppo,

nach so einer interessanten Revierbeschreibung kann ich euch
ja nicht alleine da rumjuckeln lassen. 
Stefan40, Doris und Jörg kommen auch noch mit.
Wir fahren 14.45 in Norderstedt los und hoffen um 16.00
vor Ort zu sein. Handy Nr. von euch wäre noch wichtig , falls.....
Meine:0172/4397152


----------



## Beppo (29. Mai 2002)

Moin Moin,

@Bodo: super Sache. Und schon schnellt die Teilnehmerzahl ins Unvorstellbare . Supi. Weiter so...
Ich sende Dir im Anschluß eine pm.

@Rabbit: ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf, dass es mir gelingt Dir auch gleich die pm zu senden!

ja dann, bis denn...

Gruß Beppo


----------



## Rabbit (30. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Bodo _
> *Hi Beppo,
> Stefan40, Doris und Jörg kommen auch noch mit.*


Welch ein überraschender Andrang, da müssen wir ja fast schon drüber nachdenken, Startnummern zu vergeben und das Feld aufzuteilen 

BTW: Bodo, Du sollst doch den StefanXX nicht mehr so nennen 

Bis morgen!


----------



## GT_Frodo (30. Mai 2002)

Hi!
Ich reihe mich auch mal ins Starterfeld ein, bevor die Startnummern ausgehen. Wollte schon öfters mal bei Euch mitfahren, und am Freitag passt diesmal gut.  

Also bis morgen!


----------



## meise (30. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Beppo _
> *
> @Meise: gute Besserung und eine problemfreie und zügige Genesung  von hier aus. Ein neues Knie findest Du hier:
> www.Einwegknie.de
> *



Danke für die Genesungswünsche und die Lebenshilfe! Werde es mal nächste Woche ohne Klick-Pedale probieren; habe den verdacht, dass es an einer falschen Fußstellung auf den Pedalen liegen könnte...

Hoffe, bald wieder dabei zu sein!

Gruß und viel Spaß wünscht 
Meise


----------



## Lupus (30. Mai 2002)

dass ihr bei Eurer unheimlichen Lust die Füße auch auf die Pedale bekommt   

Viel Spaß
Lupus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (31. Mai 2002)

Sind wir denn heute wieder ein wenig zynisch, mein lieber Lupus? 

Wir machen das schon


----------



## Rabbit (31. Mai 2002)

Hey, Beppo ...

... wenn Du jetzt gleich nicht noch ein Wunder geschehen läßt, dann kannst Du die Tour heute ohne mich fahren!

Zumindest hier in Rothenburgsort blitzt, donnerts und schüttet es derzeit heftigst!


----------



## GT_Frodo (31. Mai 2002)

Hier in Wandsbek schüttet es momentan auch aus Kübeln 
lust auf Matschtour?
Geht so bei mir. Lasst mal was von Euer Motivation hören!


----------



## Bischi (31. Mai 2002)

also hier in HH Ciddy is das Gewitter gerade wieder abgezogen...    Also:  

RAUF AUF DIE RÄDER  


mfg, Bischi


----------



## Pan (31. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Bischi _
> *Ihr seid so geil...*



*einerdersichgradambeömmelnist*


----------



## Rabbit (31. Mai 2002)

Jaja, lacht nur ihr ImtrocknenSitzer!

Habe gerade mit Beppo telefoniert: Die Crew aus Norderstedt ist unterwegs, Motto: Wetter ist s*c*h*e*i*ß*egal! 

Also bis nachher 

Ein mit gemischten Gefühlen anreisender
Rabbit


----------



## Beppo (31. Mai 2002)

Moin Moin,

also die Wetterberichte von Euch kann ich zur Zeit bestätigen. 
Es hat auch hier die eine oder andere Pfütze gegeben 
aber spätesttens nächste Woche Mittwoch sind sie wieder verschwunden. Also was solls?

So, gerade eben habe ich mit Bodo telefoniert, ob die Noderstedter unterwegs sind: " na was denn, von dem Wetter lassen wir uns nicht beeindrucken..."  

Mit dieser Information sattelt nun auch Harry die Hühner und freut sich auf eine Rafting-Tour 

So denn, bis gleich...

Gruß an alle
Beppo


----------



## GT_Frodo (31. Mai 2002)

bis gleich


----------



## GT_Frodo (31. Mai 2002)

ich war 25 min zu spät, stand leider im stau auf der A1.
gestern nacht habe ich die gleiche strecke noch in unter 20 min geschafft (war in lüneburg auf einer Party) aber heute habe ich fast dreimal solang gebraucht. schit feierabendverkehr.

Aber ihr habt ne gute Tour gemacht? Sah ja ganz aussichtsreich aus, als ich am Teich stand. Die Anhebung auf der anderen Strassenseite würde ich als gebürtiger Nordfriese ja schon als Berg bezeichnen ;-)
Ich bin dann aber zurückgefahren und habe in Harburg noch ein paar Runden gedreht, da kann ich mich alleine wenigstens nicht verfahren. Das Wetter war ja noch sehr genial, ist richtig die Sonne rausgekommen über hamburg


----------



## Rabbit (2. Juni 2002)

Hi Frodo,

das ist ja schade, vor allem, weil Du uns dann eigentlich doch um NUR 5 Minuten verpasst hast. Wir sind nämlich erst um 16:20h gestartet 

Na egal, Wetter war ja nachher wirklich noch super. Ich stelle gleich den Tourbericht ein, lade die Fotos in die Galerie ...

Hope to see you,
Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

